# bug avec Gimp 2.0.3-2 ?



## dpi67 (5 Août 2004)

Bjr j'ai téléchargé la dernière version de Gimp, la 2.0.3-2 sur le site d'Apple, et je crois qu'il y à un bug ou alors je me débrouille mal. Je m'éxplique,
1- avant d 'installer ( en glissant l' icône Gimp sur application) la dernière version j'ai glissé Gimp 2.0.0-5 dans la corbeille. Résultats, a la première ouverture de gimp tout est ok, à la deuxième ouverture les "scripts-fu" avaient disparu.
2-J'ai réinstallé la version 2.0.0-5 et je l'ai écrasé avec la nouvelle version, même résultat.
3- j'ai réinstallé la version 2.0.0-5, et celle-ci fonctionne sans problèmes.


----------

